# Pound and SSL



## nisso (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, 

I successfully installed pound from ports as SSL reverse proxy in front of my internal http server/apache based/. Both servers are jaled and everythink works great. Is it possible to tell pound to ask for a client certificate /something like SSLRequireSSL in Apache/?. 

We use internal CA authority. Pound has a www sertificate issued by our CA. Also, our clients have certificates from the same CA. Maybe i should use ngnix or apache to accomplish this? 

Thanks!


----------



## nisso (Jan 17, 2012)

Well. 
	
	



```
man pound
```
tells enough!


----------

